

Ask HN: Facebook ads and user engagment - ToniVlaic

I started running a couple ads on Facebook to my site Zanda.com and noticed the following problem: Those ads create a lot of engagement and discussions but the problem is that this is happening on Facebook and not on my site. Some ads get hundreds of comments and likes and I have the feeling I am generating content for Facebook and I am paying for it.
Do you have any suggestions how to improve that? One idea I had is starting using Facebook Conversations on my site beside my own comment&#x2F;review option.
What I noticed that likes on the ads get carried over to the page and I am wondering if the comments would be carried over the same way if I use Facebook Conversations?
Any tips and suggestions?
======
ccvannorman
Can you mirror/embed the facebook discussion somewhere on your site? this
would increase your SEO if nothing else..

